# PVR50x/51x0 could record HDTV program



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Recently, a couple members of DishRip group dicovered this fact. They did the recordings and obtain some info from the records:
"Size: 1280x720"
"Size: 1920x1080"
"5 minutes of the BEV demo loop resulted in a 500 MB file, or about 6GB / hr. Seems enough to contain the full stream."

May be the famous PVR921 could be beaten by his little brothers ?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Don't quite understand the post but I am sure the 50x, and 721 could, moving bytes from a satellite stream to disk isn't that amazing, even at HD speeds (19mbs). Integrating the playback of it, PIP, OTA HD stream, PSIP data, handle the different modulation schemes (QPSK, 8PSK, 8VSB), etc is hopefully what the 921 is for.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Difference is a real recordings vs plain talk.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How are you going to use a 50x without a 8PSK?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't know why you concern about 8PSK there - as I'm aware the module need only for subsribe to Discovery HD channels for model 6000.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

8PSK, 8VSB or whatever, you'll need to decode it somehow. :shrug:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see ...


----------

